# Eisjöchl aktuell gesperrt



## Carsten (28. Juni 2016)

Laut Facebook Seite vom Tourismusverband ist das Eisjöchl Weg 24 Stand 27.06.2016 gesperrt. 
Ein Grund wurde nicht genannt.


----------



## dede (28. Juni 2016)

Lawinengefahr?!? Guter Eindruck von der Gegend => http://www.schnalstal.com/de/service-info/webcam.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. Juni 2016)

Es gab wohl einen Erdrutsch. Folgende Meldung habe ich gerade gelesen :

UPDATE zur Sperre des Meraner Höhenwegs von unseren Kollegen aus dem Passeiertal: 

In den nächsten Tag wird versucht der alte Weg zur Stettinerhütte wieder herzurichten. Die Arbeiten werden ca.8 Tage dauern. Der Weg wird ausschließlich für geübte Wanderer geeignet sein, für Biker ist er NICHT geeignet.
Parallel wird ein neuer Weg errichtet, der voraussichtlich im Herbst fertiggestellt wird. Der Weg bleibt aber weiterhin bis auf Widerruf gesperrt.
Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## frauni1 (4. Juli 2016)

Oh Oh! 
Wir wollten in zwei Wochen bei der Transalp übers Eisjöchl..

Weiß irgendwer ne schöne Alternative von Platt nach Naturns? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten (4. Juli 2016)

Spronser Joch ist genial.  Ist fahrtechnisch aber viel anspruchsvoller und man muss auch mehr hochtragen...


----------



## frauni1 (4. Juli 2016)

dann fällt das schonmal aus..   
danke trotzdem 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juli 2016)

Aufstieg auf das Spronser Joch via Faltschnaltal ist einfach. Kein Tragen, nur Schieben. Also kein Unterschied zum Eisjöchl.
Der Abstieg zu den Spronser Seen ist allerdings heftig. Eher kein Fahren (mind. S3). Unterhalb des Oberkasers geht das Fahren dann wieder, ist aber sehr anspruchsvoll auf steilem ausgewaschenem Karrenweg. Weitgehend S2 würde ich sagen.
Als Alternative zum Eisjöchl taugt das schon, aber mit deutlich schwierigerer Abfahrt.


----------



## frauni1 (6. Juli 2016)

Also nix zum fahren für mich  

Wie lang muss man Tragen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juli 2016)

Ich sagte doch, KEIN Tragen.
Vom Spronser Joch zum Oberkaser sind's etwa 400 hm, danach ca. 1000 hm Karrenweg, der Rest bis Meran ist dann einfache Piste und Straße.


----------



## frauni1 (6. Juli 2016)

ui Danke! des hört sich doch gut an! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Juli 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> ..Die Arbeiten werden ca.8 Tage dauern.





frauni1 schrieb:


> ....
> Wir wollten in zwei Wochen bei der Transalp übers Eisjöchl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (6. Juli 2016)

Ich seh gerade, wenn es nach Naturns gehen soll, kann man ab Oberkaser auch zur Taufenscharte (2230m). Sieht auf der Kompasskarte und bei Google Earth nicht schwierig aus.


----------



## frauni1 (6. Juli 2016)

info von der tourisinfo: 


leider ist der provisorische weg nicht für bikes geeignet. der weg ist an einigen stellen ziemlich steil & eng und man muss sich an seilen festhalten, deswegen ist es dort etwas schwierig die bikes zu "tragen"  


Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thof (7. Juli 2016)

frauni1 schrieb:


> info von der tourisinfo:
> 
> 
> leider ist der provisorische weg nicht für bikes geeignet. der weg ist an einigen stellen ziemlich steil & eng und man muss sich an seilen festhalten, deswegen ist es dort etwas schwierig die bikes zu "tragen"




Hört sich aber machbar an. Muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden.
Die wollen halt keine Konflikte mit Wanderer provozieren


----------



## frauni1 (7. Juli 2016)

wir probierens jetzt einfach.. 

schlimmstenfalls muss man halt umkehren..


----------



## Carsten (9. Juli 2016)

Aktuelle Meldung:

Super Neuigkeiten vom Meraner Höhenweg: die provisorische Umleitung von der Lazinser Alm zur Stettiner Hütte wurde fertiggestellt und kann ab sofort begangen werden! 
Dieser Weg ist nur für geübte Wanderer geeignet und mit dem Bike NICHT möglich.
LG und schönes Wochenende
Iris

Aber ich sage immer, wo man laufen kann, kann man auch ein Bike hoch tragen... Wenn man will.


----------



## mali5 (22. Juli 2016)

bedeutet die fragliche Engstelle ist östlich des Eisjöchl?

hatte die Tour mit Aufstieg von Westen (also Rundtour im Uhrzeigersinn) geplant, dann wäre die Engstelle bei der Abfahrt, was aber am Ende aufs Gleiche hinausläuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frauni1 (22. Juli 2016)

über die mure kann man ohne Probleme drüber.. ist auf der seite von der laszinser alm 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wadenkneifer (22. Juli 2016)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich seh gerade, wenn es nach Naturns gehen soll, kann man ab Oberkaser auch zur Taufenscharte (2230m). Sieht auf der Kompasskarte und bei Google Earth nicht schwierig aus.


Taufenscharte von der Seite sind dann bergab ca. 20-30 sehr enge und steile Serpentinen. Von den spronser Seen hoch die letzten Meter verblockt mit großen Felsen wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rontus (23. Juli 2016)

thof schrieb:


> Hört sich aber machbar an. Muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden.
> Die wollen halt keine Konflikte mit Wanderer provozieren



Zitat: "Der provisorische Weg, welcher wirklich nur eine Notlösung ist und kein "fixer" Wanderweg, ist ausschließlich für gute/geübte Wanderer zu empfehlen. Teilweise ist der Weg steil und sehr schmal, mit Steinketten in den Felsen montiert wo man sich halten kann (wir sprechen hier von hochalpinem Gelände)."

Hört sich eher bedebklich an. Ist aber jedem überlassen, was es einem Wert ...


----------



## thof (24. Juli 2016)

... bin mit Bike schon viele Steige mit Ketten/Seilen gegangen. Wenn man nicht klettern muss, kein Problem.
 Aber ich schrieb ja: Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Carsten (24. Juli 2016)

Von offizieller Seite wirst Du immer hören: nicht geeignet. 
Wenn man es dann trotzdem macht auf eigene Verantwortung und der Wegehalter ist aus der Haftung.  Darum geht es.
Und dessen sollte man sich stets bewusst sein. Sollte dennoch was passieren und ein Biker sollte die Bergrettung benötigen,  kann das ganz schön unangenehm werden. 
Privat muss jeder diese Entscheidung für sich selber treffen. 
Kommerzielle Veranstalter werden das Eisjöchl dieses Jahr eher nicht im Programm haben, denn sie haben für Ihre Kunden ja eine gewisse Verantwortung...


----------



## h4wk (24. Juli 2016)

wadenkneifer schrieb:


> Taufenscharte von der Seite sind dann bergab ca. 20-30 sehr enge und steile Serpentinen. Von den spronser Seen hoch die letzten Meter verblockt mit großen Felsen wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk




Wir sind am Freitag von der Leiteralm über die Taufenscharte auf die Mutspitz. Taufenscharte zur Leiteralm runter dürfte dann ja die Abfahrt sein? Die ersten paar Höhenmeter sollte man steile Serpentinen mit Treppen + Hinterradversetzen schon können / mögen, sonst trägt man da alles. Allgemein würde ich den Trail bis zur Leiteralm eher als schwierig einordnen. Auf jeden Fall nichts im Vergleich zum Eisjöchl...

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## wadenkneifer (24. Juli 2016)

h4wk schrieb:


> Wir sind am Freitag von der Leiteralm über die Taufenscharte auf die Mutspitz. Taufenscharte zur Leiteralm runter dürfte dann ja die Abfahrt sein? Die ersten paar Höhenmeter sollte man steile Serpentinen mit Treppen + Hinterradversetzen schon können / mögen, sonst trägt man da alles. Allgemein würde ich den Trail bis zur Leiteralm eher als schwierig einordnen. Auf jeden Fall nichts im Vergleich zum Eisjöchl...
> 
> Grüße
> Dennis


Mit dem Rad oder zu Fuß? Wenn mit dem Rad: Respekt! Zumindest wenn mehr als 50% gefahren 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## h4wk (24. Juli 2016)

Ja, waren mit den Bikes oben... ;-)

Bei Interesse: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/alpen/sudtirol/mutspitz-oder-warum-man-kein-hardtail-fahren-sollte/2853


----------



## wadenkneifer (24. Juli 2016)

h4wk schrieb:


> Ja, waren mit den Bikes oben... ;-)
> 
> Bei Interesse: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/alpen/sudtirol/mutspitz-oder-warum-man-kein-hardtail-fahren-sollte/2853


Dann hat sich da in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht viel geändert. Für mich damals wie heute unfahrbar...
 Respekt, toller Bericht und tolle Fotos. Da kribbelt es die Schuhe zu schnüren, für die mutspitze allerdings lieber die wanderstiefel 

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## PIO" (7. August 2016)

Moin @frauni1 ,
wie ist es denn schlussendlich gelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frauni1 (8. August 2016)

Wir sind den gesperrten Weg und über die Mure drüber gegangen.. 
hat sich gelohnt!  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mali5 (8. August 2016)

frauni1 schrieb:


> Wir sind den gesperrten Weg und über die Mure drüber gegangen..
> hat sich gelohnt!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



@frauni1 kurze Einschätzung zu Machbarkeit und Ausgesetztheit und Länge des Abschnitts aktuell? - evt auch Fotos?

seid ihr den alten Weg (Mure) gegangen oder die Umleitung?


----------



## Carnivorbiker (8. August 2016)

Wir sind vor einer Woche auf Anraten einer hübschen Sennerin den alten Weg rauf. Ist absolut machbar, mit ca 20m Tragen über die Mure. Bei mir verbunden mit ein bisschen Angstschweiß, weil es halt doch ein wenig ausgesetzt ist und weil keiner weiß, wie fest die Brocken da liegen, aber das war's wert.

Der neue Weg ist anscheinend deutlich gefährlicher, weil viel steiler und ausgesetzter und vor allem nasser. Da hat's heuer schon ein paar Unfälle gegeben, sagt die Sennerin.


----------



## Braunbaer (9. August 2016)

Moin Moin,
ich hatte für Mitte August eigentlich eine schöne Tour geplant, von Meran aus über Eisjöchl und Spronserjoch: Shuttle bis Vorderkaser, dann Aufstieg über Eishöfe zum Eisjöchl, Abfahrt zur Lazinser Alm, dann hoch zum Spronserjoch und dann über Weg Nr. 6 (Bockerhütte) Richtung Algund. Das ganze alleine. Unter den gegebenen Umständen werde ich die Tour wohl verschieben müssen.

Es gibt da noch den Weg 41 vom Eisjöchl über die Andelsalm Richtung Spronserjoch. Das kann man mit dem MTB wohl völlig vergessen, oder hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Auf der Karte sieht das nicht unbedingt einladend aus.

Gibts noch weitere Meinungen, ob das Eisjöchl, ob mit oder ohne Umleitung, momentan überhaupt geht oder sollte man da als Normalobiker  dieses Jahr eher die Finger von lassen? Mit dem Bike in der Hand wollte ich eigentlich nicht über Stahlstufen und -seile klettern.

Danke Euch, Gruß, Braunbär


----------



## Bumsfalara (13. August 2016)

Moin,
sind vor 1 Woche vom Eishof kommen über das Eisjoch in Richtung Laszaun Alm abgefahren. Sind nicht über den gesperrten Weg und die Mure rübergegangen, sondern über die Umleitung abgefahren.

Die Umleitung ist entgegen der Aussagen hier kaum ausgesetzt und mittlerweile gut gang- und auch fahrbar. Schwierigkeiten S3 - S4. S3 sollte man schon sicher fahren können, sonst machts keinen Spaß. Umsetzen und Sicherheit im Steilen sind Pflicht. Bei Nässe wirds schwierig, da die Umleitung über eine Wiese bergab führt und es dann sehr rutschig werden kann.

Die Umleitung geht über ca. 300 - 400 hm den Hand hinunter. Für uns hats sichs definitiv gelohnt, wir hatten sehr viel Spaß. Die Schwierigkeit ist allerdings deutlich über der regulären Eisjoch abfahrt anzusiedeln. Diese würde ich als S1 bis max S2 bewerten.

Fazit: Keine Panik vor der Umleitung. Sie ist gut gangbar und mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik gut fahrbar. Sie ist definitiv bis auf 2 x 5 Meter nicht ausgesetzt und an diesen Stellen auch nur sehr wenig. Den gesperrten Weg fahren würde ich nicht empfehlen: Die Mure ist noch nicht befestigt und kann erneut abgehen.


----------



## Braunbaer (6. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe meine Tour nun doch geändert und bin aufgrund der aktuellen Situation nicht übers Eisjöchl Richtung Pfelders abgefahren, da es eh schon viele HM gewesen wären und dazu noch das Rad runtertragen wäre nicht drin gewesen 

Ich bin von Pfelders gestartet und über das Faltschnaltal zum Spronser Joch und von dort Richtung Meran/Algund abgefahren.

Entgegen den hier getätigten Aussagen war das leider nicht "nur schieben".

Ab Pfelders bin ich den Weg Nr. 6 Richtung Faltschnalalm hochgegangen. Das Fahrrad muss hier getragen werden (ca. 30 Minuten, ca. 200hm). Danach kann man ca. 1km fahren, im Faltschnaltal ist dann nur schieben angesagt, teilweise auch tragen. Zum Faltschnaljöchl hoch ist die letzten 200hm auch Tragen angesagt. Klar kann man bestimmt auch schieben, Tragen erschien mir aber einfacher. Die Querung zum Spronser Joch ist dann relativ einfach zu schieben. Vom Spronser Joch zu den Spronser Seen geht es steil runter. Profis können hier durchaus fahren (S3 bis S4 schätze ich), da ich alleine war und auch nur S2 halbwegs sicher fahre, habe ich hier größtenteils das Rad lieber geschoben (ca. 400hm). Bis zum Oberkaser ist es sehr steil, teilweise konnte ich hier wieder fahren (S2), die Regenrinnen muss man mögen  Zur Bockerhütte nahm ich den Weg Nr. 6, da ich annahm, dass dieser einfacher ist, als der Jägersteig. Ist er bestimmt auch (Wanderer hatten mir geraten, auf keinen Fall den Jägersteig zu wählen), aber er ist steil. Ein Karrenweg, recht breit aber sehr holprig und steil wieder mit Regenrinnen aus Natursteinen (S2). Nach der Bockerhütte wird es nicht besser, weiter Karrenweg, steil (S2), wird irgendwann zum Trail (S2), bis man urplötzlich auf eine Forststraße trifft 

Alles in allem ein anstrengender Radwandertrip mit viel Schieben/Tragen und schwieriger Abfahrt. Landschaftlich aber absolut einzigartig. Das Faltschnaltal ist unerschlossen, wild und schön, die Querung zum Spronser Joch mit toller Aussicht ins Lazinser Tal, die Aussicht vom Spronser Joch ebenso.

Als Alternativ Richtung Vinschgau also durchaus machbar, aber definitiver anstrengender als das Eisjöchl, sowohl hoch wie runter.


----------



## Fubbes (7. September 2016)

Bis zur Faltschnalalm (1871) geht eine Piste. Unten in Weg 6 einzusteigen ist also sinnlos.
Dass es bis zum Faltschnaljoch ein paar Tragestücke gibt, habe ich wohl vergessen (ich finde Tragen sowieso angenehmer als Schieben über Steinblöcke).
Abfahrt Spronser Joch zum Oberkaser ist auch nach meiner Meinung S3 bis S4 und damit quasi unfahrbar. Runter zur Bockerhütte und weiter durch das Spronser Tal fand ich anstrengend und schwierig, aber machbar (S2 bis S3).

@Braunbaer  Ich entnehme deiner Beschreibung aber, dass du es nicht bereut hast


----------



## mali5 (12. April 2017)

aktuelle Info aus Feedback von Stettiner Hüttenwirt

Anfrage: 
Liebes Hüttenteam. Wir würden für den kommenden Sommer gerne eine Tour zu euch mit dem Bike planen (Vorderkaser bis Moos), sofern der Weg bis dahin wieder Bike-tuaglich ist. Gibt es Planungen zu einer Instandsetzung der gesperrten Strecke?

Antwort: 
Hallo, sie sind gerade dabei den weg neu zu machen. Ich denke bis dahin ist er wiedr begehbar/ befahrbar.


----------



## Carsten (12. Juni 2017)

Servus
gibt´s was Neues? Wird am Weg gearbeitet oder ist er vielleicht schon (zum Teil) fertig?
Ist dieses Jahr schon jemand drüber? Über die Mure, den neuen Weg oder die Umleitung?
Liegt noch viel Schnee? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da wir Ende März auf Skitour in der Ecke schon verdammt wenig hatten.
Wollen das Eisjöchl nächste Woche von Ost nach West probieren

Und by the way? Die Stettiner Hütte ist wieder aufgebaut oder ist da immer noch Notquartier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeseppl (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Carsten, schau hier und hier, vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.

Servus Reiner


----------



## mali5 (12. Juni 2017)

Carsten schrieb:


> Servus
> gibt´s was Neues? Wird am Weg gearbeitet oder ist er vielleicht schon (zum Teil) fertig?
> Ist dieses Jahr schon jemand drüber? Über die Mure, den neuen Weg oder die Umleitung?
> Liegt noch viel Schnee? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da wir Ende März auf Skitour in der Ecke schon verdammt wenig hatten.
> ...



wäre super wenn du dann hier kurz berichtest. wollen in der ersten Juliwoche von West nach Ost. - Viel Spaß!


----------



## mali5 (21. Juni 2017)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wollen das Eisjöchl nächste Woche von Ost nach West probieren



@Carsten kannst du etwas berichten zu evt neuer Wegführung und Schneelage?


----------



## Carsten (21. Juni 2017)

Wir sind Montag drüber.  Schnee ist weg. Den Spuren nach zu urteilen waren Samstag oder Sonntag schon welche vor uns dort. Sind den alten Weg über den Felssturz hoch. Im neuen Weg werkelt gerade ein Bagger.  Der braucht aber noch ein paar Tage bis er oben ist.
Fotos und mehr Details wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.


----------



## Carsten (21. Juni 2017)

Abfahrt ins Pfossental fast schneefrei 
Anlauf bringt nix


----------



## Carsten (21. Juni 2017)

Bergsturz und Baustelle 




Bergsturz 




Schneelage am Montag bei 28 Grad Celsius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (26. Juni 2017)

nochmal eine Ergänzung zum Bergsturz:
Es gibt vermutlich einen guten Grund, warum man sich vor Ort entschlossen hat hier einen ganz neuen Weg zu bauen.
Auf den ersten Blick erscheint das Geröllfeld ziemlich klein und mit wenige Aufwand ließe sich hier auch wieder ein befahrbarer Weg gestalten.
Blickt man aber nach oben, sieht man dass der gesamte Berg oberhalb ziemlich morsch ist und bei allen möglichen Wetterlagen (Hitze Kälte, Frost, Regen) weitere Felsmassen ins Tal stürzen werden.
Das Betreten der Bruchzone birgt somit übliche alpine Gefahren mit denen man entsprechend umgehen sollte.
Der Wegehalter wird aus diesem Grund den alten historischen Weg sperren. Ist zwar schade drum aber vermutlich die richtige Entscheidung.

Daher meine Empfehlung für diesen Sommer:
den neuen Weg nutzen

sich vor der Tour vor Ort erkundigen, wie weit die Baumaßnahmen sind
die Querung des Bergsturzes "auf eigenes Risiko" nur mit entsprechender alpiner Erfahrung (Schuhwerk, Trittsicherheit, kurzer Aufenthalt in der Gefahrenzone...)
Ansonsten:

viel Spaß.
Die Richtung von West nach Ost ist immer noch die Bessere.
Das Verhältnis hoch fahrbar und Trailspaß bergab ist einfach ausgewogener
Übernachtung auf dem Eishof ist sehr zu empfehlen. In Pfelders in der Pension Wiesental http://www.pension-wiesental.it/ ebenfalls
Stettiner Hütte ist immer noch ein Provisorium (wenig Schlafplätze, eingeschränkte/keine Bewirtung) und war letzte Woche noch zu
von Moss nach Pfelders bergauf in Ost->West Nebenstraße über die ganzen Bauernhöhe auf der Nordseite des Tals und die Rodelbahn nutzen
in Ost->West unten raus im Pfossental der Trail links vom Bach (Meraner Höhenweg) kann man sich sparen, macht keinen Spaß (Kuhsch...e, Verblockt, Brennnesseln, Gegenanstiege. naß)


----------



## Thane (25. Juli 2017)

Ist denn diesen Sommer hier schon jemand übers Eisjöchl drüber? Hatte im Juni mit der Lazinser Alm telefoniert und sie hat mir erzählt, es sind schon Biker drübergegangen diesen Sommer, alles gut… Wollte mal was zum Weg wissen nach Hangrutsch und „Neubau“ siehe oben…

Wir wollen zum Abschluss eines evtl. recht harten Tages (Poschalm-Schneebergscharte-Passeiertal+Eisjöchl) noch drüber und bis zum Eishof, was realistisch wäre, wenn es sich um 1000hm „normales“ Schieben handeln sollte, wie die einschlägigen Berichte sagen.



Vielleicht war jemand die letzten Woche da und kann was zum aktuellen Zustand des Weges sagen und wie lange ihr da so gebraucht habt…



Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Thane (25. Juli 2017)

ah, Carsten Deine letzten beiden Posts hatte er mir bei der SuFu gar nicht angezeigt...
heisst also, bei guten Verhältnissen reden wir über diese 100-200 Wegmeter Querung des Sturzes, ansonsten ist es der "normale" Weg...?


----------



## Carsten (25. Juli 2017)

Thane schrieb:


> ah, Carsten Deine letzten beiden Posts hatte er mir bei der SuFu gar nicht angezeigt...
> heisst also, bei guten Verhältnissen reden wir über diese 100-200 Wegmeter Querung des Sturzes, ansonsten ist es der "normale" Weg...?


ja
kann auch sein, dass der Bagger inzwischen fertig ist. Das erfahrt Ihr sicher unten am Einstieg an der Alm 
der neue Weg ist auf jeden Fall steiler und direkter, könnte Euch ggf einiges an Zeit sparen


----------



## Thane (25. Juli 2017)

Carsten schrieb:


> ja
> kann auch sein, dass der Bagger inzwischen fertig ist. Das erfahrt Ihr sicher unten am Einstieg an der Alm
> der neue Weg ist auf jeden Fall steiler und direkter, könnte Euch ggf einiges an Zeit sparen


Top, danke! 
Ich denke, wir schauen aufs Wetter, fragen ggf. an der Alm und entscheiden dann. Auf der einen Tourismusseite, die bikeseppl oben verlinkt hatte, steht was von nur geübte Wanderer für den Ersatzweg? Trotzdem machbar mit Bike denk ich aber...


----------



## Carsten (25. Juli 2017)

machbar ist relativ. Mit Bergstiefeln und Trittsicherheit im alpinen Gelände und Bereitschaft das Bike zu tragen kann man sich auch ne Geröllrinne hochgraben.
Mit Bikeschuhen und mit Stoß- und Schiebetechnik und das ganze bei Regen und Nebel würde ich das dagegen nicht empfehlen...
Übrigens, gerade schneit´s da oben


----------



## mali5 (28. Juli 2017)

letzte Info von Hüttenwirt Stettiner Hütte (allerdings schon vom 5.7.) bzgl neuem Weg
_Leider ist der weg noch nicht ganz fertig. Sie müssten das rad ein stück tragen_


----------



## hoedsch (3. August 2017)

Ich bin heute von West nach Ost. Der Weg ist quasi fertig, der Bagger legt nur noch die Platten wieder korrekt auf die Spur. Der lässt einen auch sofort vorbei.


----------



## Carsten (19. September 2017)

auf meiner Homepage gibt's inzwischen den kompletten Tourbericht. Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Martin II (29. September 2017)

Sind letztes Wochenende bei unserer 2017 Rundtour bei Neuschnee über das Eisjöchl. Für Biker die häufiger einen AlpenX machen ist der Weg aktuell problemlos machbar...bin selbst ein Schisser und es war kein Thema auch mit den 3 Stellen an denen der Weg beschädigt/weggerutscht ist...
Stettiner Hütte als Provisorium mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ebenfalls vorhanden und offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin II (29. September 2017)

Noch ein paar Beweisfotos...


----------



## kurt1 (29. Oktober 2017)

Martin II schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Beweisfotos...


konntest du da noch im Schnee fahren?


----------



## Martin II (29. Oktober 2017)

Aufwärts ging es nur schiebend...bergab konnte man aufgrund des starken gefälles und mit sattel unten rollen lassen, wobei ich nicht eingeklickt war, sondern die schuhe im schnee schleifen gelassen habe: war extrem glatt und der schnee war oberflächlich angetaut und von den wandern zertrampelt...


----------

